# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Tank the Gila

## Sauzo

So j got Tank today. He is huge for being born in nov. Here's some pics of him settling in.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-28-2019),_dakski_ (01-28-2019),_Dianne_ (01-28-2019),_Dxw425_ (01-28-2019),Gio (04-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-29-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-29-2019),_redshepherd_ (01-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-29-2019),_RickyNY_ (01-28-2019),_Sonny1318_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

What is that black material on top of what he's sitting on?
 I like the way that looks and he's very handsome!  I mean he's really a pretty Monster but oh my gosh you are very brave....


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-28-2019)

----------


## Dianne

What a good looking fellow!  Im looking forward to his progression thread and all the photos as he grows, beautiful monster that he is, I bet hell only get better with age.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-28-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

> What is that black material on top of what he's sitting on?
>  I like the way that looks and he's very handsome!  I mean he's really a pretty Monster but oh my gosh you are very brave....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


The black thing is a large Reptile Basic hide i had laying around. And thanks. I use a glove on them as babies until they get big enough where i can keep a better distance between the bitey end and my fingers lol. I've had Dozer about 2 weeks now i think and he doesnt even hiss at me anymore. He hissed a couple times when i got him but now he just ignores me for the most part. And Tank hasnt even hissed at me at all. Just looks at me.




> What a good looking fellow!  I’m looking forward to his progression thread and all the photos as he grows, beautiful monster that he is, I bet he’ll only get better with age.


Thanks. Yeah i got lucky. Just as i was finalizing the deal with the breeder, another guy threw up a post that he was PMing the breeder about it. Too late for him  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (01-28-2019),_Dianne_ (01-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... And Tank hasnt even hissed at me at all. Just looks at me....


He's biding his time while he grows bigger... :Very Happy:   (jkg!)  Another awesome lizard!  We're just jealous...

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-28-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Beautiful!! I saw one for sale at the expo this last weekend and I would love to have one but I have a snow boa on my list for next animal

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## dakski

Tank is a handsome fellow. Another awesome acquisition.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

He really is nice sauzo,looks like he enjoyed exploring his new viv


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Ba11er_ (01-02-2020),_Sauzo_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

> He really is nice sauzo,looks like he enjoyed exploring his new viv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah, he wandered around for a couple hours, then ate a F/T fuzzy mouse and now is sleeping inside his warm hide.

And Dozer is out and about like usual just tearing everything up lol. Guys digs and flicks aspen all over and wedges himself between the litter dam and sliding door and inch worms his way up to the top and then tries to inch worm across the top which leads to him falling lol.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Hes so cool dude, I love the pictures. So awesome, beautiful little guy, nice setup!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Tank is such a sausage and for those thinking of a Gila, they are so lazy lol. Tank does come to the front of the cage when I open a door but it depends on her mood if she let's you scratch her head or if she wanders off if no food comes lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-06-2019),_dakski_ (03-06-2019),_Dianne_ (03-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a cute little face.   :Buttercup: 

Sounds like she's training you to reliably bring food?   :ROFL:  Pretty bad, to be snubbed by a Gila...?

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

They have got a cute face,that's for sure

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Had Tank out for exercise too and his colors are popping now. He has some serious orange. The breeder wishes he would have kept him now lol.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-08-2019),_Dianne_ (04-08-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-08-2019),Gio (04-08-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really love his colours sauzo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-08-2019),TechnoCheese (04-08-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. He is really coloring up nicely but he isnt as laid back as Dozer. I have started free handing Dozer but not Tank yet. I was scratching his head with my glove on and guess i scratched a little longer than he wanted so he hissed and headbutted my finger lol.

----------

_dakski_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## Gio

Looking good there my man!

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Gotta love Tank's pattern. Need to pick up a plastic kiddie pool so I can let them run around.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love his pattern, so cool 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Tank also got an AP T25.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-06-2019),_Starscream_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

And here is some pics of a mostly fresh shed Tank. Look at all that orange on the body and you can see the pink on his head even under the shed.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-23-2019),_Starscream_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

New Years update for Tank!! He has gotten huge and is easily 1 foot or slightly longer. I call him Mr Grumps. If I walk by his cage and he doesnt know its me, he will let out a hiss. Once he gets a closer look since gilas dont have the best sight, and realizes its me, he approaches. Definitely not as easy going as Dozer but still great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),_dakski_ (01-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-01-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh c'mon, what's a little hiss among friends?  That handsome fellow could hiss at me any day!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-02-2020)

----------

